
Why people believe they can’t draw – and how to prove they can [video] - chauhankiran
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7TXEZ4tP06c
======
probably_wrong
While I appreciate any efforts to make drawing more accessible, I think the
guy (Graham Shaw) is setting people for disappointment by not pointing out
what the way forward would look like.

First, knowing where to start is a skill by itself. Those in the audience can
now reliably draw a face looking to the side, but ask them to draw a person
from the front and they'll be stumped again. They will then say "Guess I can't
draw after all" and quit forever.

Second, those "simple lines" are the result of a simplifying process with some
clearly-defined rules. They didn't come out of nowhere. If the audience wanted
to draw a dog in this style, they'd have a hard time doing it without knowing
what the rules are.

I agree with the message behind the video: that almost anyone can draw if they
want to, and that they just need to start doing it. But I fear that he
replaces one illusion ("I can't draw") with another one ("I can learn how to
draw anything in 15 minutes") that will still lead to disappointment down the
line.

